# Errors while install editors/libreoffice-3.3.2.2



## goshanecr (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi friends!

My system: *8.2-PRERELEASE #0: Mon Nov 29 14:49:00 i386*
make.conf have not string for threaded build like 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=N
```

[cmd=]ls /var/db/pkg/ | grep jdk[/cmd]

```
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_9
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_15
```

RAM: 2Gb + 4Gb swap
I'm move work dir of libreoffice to /var/XXX by this script (because /usr have 4Gb free space, /var have 29Gb)

*My script to install libreoffice:*

```
#!/bin/sh
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice

make clean
rm -rf /var/XXX

make fetch
make extract
make patch

mv ./work /var/XXX
ln -s /var/XXX /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work

make configure
make build
make install
```

and it stops after two hours of building sources. I'm try to disable options KDE, GNOME, CUPS and JAVA. This has no effect.

It stops with error:


```
Entering /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/workben/custompanel


Entering /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/qa/cppunit

----------------------------------------------------------
- start unit test #1 on library ../../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/test_metadatable.so
----------------------------------------------------------
: &&     LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH+${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:}/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-
3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/unxfbsdi.pro/lib:/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/lib  
/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/bin/cppunittester ../../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/test_metadatable.so
packimages: packing  ../unxfbsdi.pro/bin/images_tt.zip finished.
automation deliver
Module 'automation' delivered successfully. 1 files copied, 20 files unchanged

Entering /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/qa/unoapi

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::lang::IllegalArgumentException'
/usr/local/bin/bash: line 1: 63852 Abort trap: 6           LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH+${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:}/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-
3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/unxfbsdi.pro/lib:/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/lib 
/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/bin/cppunittester ../../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/test_metadatable.so
dmake:  Error code 134, while making 'test1'

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sdext/source/presenter
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/qa/cppunit
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/pyuno/source/loader

 it seems you are using a threaded build, which means that the
 actual compile error is probably hidden far above, and could be
 inside any of these other modules:
     sdext sfx2
 please re-run build inside each one to isolate the problem.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDX86Env.Set.sh
cd pyuno
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
sometimes (sadly) it is necessary to rm -Rf unxfbsdi.pro in a module.
gmake: *** stamp/build ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 17, 2011)

Deinstall cppunit first and then rebuild LibreOffice.


----------



## goshanecr (Apr 17, 2011)

*MarcoB*, I've deinstalled devel/cppunit, but when I try to install libreoffice, first it installs devel/cppunit as a dependency, and after hours of building again stop with error:


```
Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/qa/cppunit
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/pyuno/source/loader

 it seems you are using a threaded build, which means that the
 actual compile error is probably hidden far above, and could be
 inside any of these other modules:
     sfx2
 please re-run build inside each one to isolate the problem.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDX86Env.Set.sh
cd pyuno
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
sometimes (sadly) it is necessary to rm -Rf unxfbsdi.pro in a module.
gmake: *** [stamp/build] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


----------



## goshanecr (Apr 18, 2011)

Nobody can help with that problem?


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm out of options. I've seen the cppunit error before and solved it by deinstalling the portversion, which is incompatible with the LO version. But if that isn't the case here I don't have a clue.


----------



## goshanecr (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm updating all my ports installed on my PC, and update system to 8.2-stable in hope that it solve problem.
Output of error some changes, but still stop with error:


```
Entering /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/connectivity/util

Making:    sdbc_hsqldb.dpj

dmake: Executing shell macro: cd $(MISC)/registry/data/org/openoffice/Office/DataAccess &&      ls *.xcu
/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/javac -source 1.5 -target 1.5 -classpath 
".:../../../../../../unxfbsdi.pro/class:/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/rt.jar:.:/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-
3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/bin/hsqldb.jar::/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-
3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/lib" -d ../../../../../../unxfbsdi.pro/class  @/tmp/mkUcfJf6
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::lang::IllegalArgumentException'
/usr/local/bin/bash: line 1:  2894 Abort trap: 6           LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH+${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:}/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-
3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/unxfbsdi.pro/lib:/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/lib 
/var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/bin/cppunittester ../../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/test_metadatable.so
dmake:  Error code 134, while making 'test1'
Making:    sdbc_hsqldb.dpj

echo "Class-Path: hsqldb.jar  .." >> ../../../../../../unxfbsdi.pro/class/sdbc_hsqldb/META-INF/MANIFEST.MF
updating: META-INF/MANIFEST.MF (deflated 7%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/NativeInputStreamHelper.class (deflated 55%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/StorageNativeInputStream.class (deflated 51%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/NativeOutputStreamHelper.class (deflated 56%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/StorageNativeOutputStream.class (deflated 50%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/NativeStorageAccess.class (deflated 53%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/StorageAccess.class (deflated 54%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/StorageFileAccess$FileSync.class (deflated 52%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/StorageFileAccess.class (deflated 57%)
updating: com/sun/star/sdbcx/comp/hsqldb/NativeLibraries.class (deflated 46%)
updating: org/hsqldb/lib/FileSystemRuntimeException.class (deflated 48%)
connectivity deliver
Module 'connectivity' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 115 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/sfx2/qa/cppunit
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice/pyuno/source/loader

 it seems you are using a threaded build, which means that the
 actual compile error is probably hidden far above, and could be
 inside any of these other modules:
     sfx2
 please re-run build inside each one to isolate the problem.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /var/XXX/libreoffice-build-3.3.2.2/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDX86Env.Set.sh
cd pyuno
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
sometimes (sadly) it is necessary to rm -Rf unxfbsdi.pro in a module.
gmake: *** [stamp/build] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


----------

